# [SOLVED] ACPI wskazuje temperature -273 C

## Xywa

Witam,

Kolejny dzień walki z nowym laptopem. Przyszła pora na ACPI.

Teoretycznie wszytsko zainstalowałem OK, wskaźnik bateri wykrywa jak właczam czy wyłaczam wtyczkę od pradu - jedyny problem (jak na razie) to temperatura procesora - widżet pod KDE wskazuje na -273 C, ale w dmesg wskazuje to samo [    0.540893] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (-273 C). Pełne listingi poniżej:

```
*  sys-power/acpid

      Latest version available: 2.0.16

      Latest version installed: 2.0.16
```

```
# acpitool -e

  Kernel version : 3.3.4-gentoo   -    ACPI version : 20120111

  -----------------------------------------------------------

  Battery #1     : present

    Remaining capacity : unknown, 96.28%

    Design capacity    : 4400 mA

    Last full capacity : 4495 mA

    Present rate       : unknown m

    Charging state     : Discharging

    Battery type       : Li-ion 

    Model number       : BAT

    Serial number      : 0001

  AC adapter     : off-line 

  Fan            : <not available>

  CPU type               : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz 

  Min/Max frequency      : 800/2501 MHz

  Current frequency      : 1600 MHz

  Frequency governor     : ondemand 

  Freq. scaling driver   : acpi-cpufreq 

  Cache size             : 1600.000 KB

  Bogomips               : 4988.82 

  Bogomips               : 4988.82 

  Function Show_CPU_Info : could not read directory /proc/acpi/processor/

  Make sure your kernel has ACPI processor support enabled.

  Thermal info   : <not available>

   Device       S-state   Status   Sysfs node

  ---------------------------------------

  1. P0P1         S4    *disabled  

  2. USB1         S3    *disabled  

  3. USB2         S3    *disabled  

  4. USB3         S3    *disabled  

  5. USB4         S3    *disabled  

  6. USB5         S3    *disabled  

  7. USB6         S3    *disabled  

  8. USB7         S3    *disabled                                                                                                                                              

  9. RP01         S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.0                                                                                                                            

  10. PXSX        S4    *disabled                                                                                                                                              

  11. RP02        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.1                                                                                                                            

  12. PXSX        S4    *enabled   pci:0000:04:00.0                                                                                                                            

  13. RP03        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.2                                                                                                                            

  14. PXSX        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:05:00.0                                                                                                                            

  15. RP04        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.3                                                                                                                            

  16. PXSX        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:06:00.0                                                                                                                            

  17. RP05        S4    *disabled                                                                                                                                              

  18. PXSX        S4    *disabled                                                                                                                                              

  19. RP06        S4    *disabled  

  20. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  21. RP07        S4    *disabled  

  22. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  23. RP08        S4    *disabled  

  24. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  25. PEG0        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:01.0

  26. PEGP        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:01:00.0

  27. PEGA        S4    *disabled  

  28. PEG1        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:01.1

  29. PEG2        S4    *disabled  

  30. PEG3        S4    *disabled  

  31. GLAN        S3    *disabled  

  32. EHC1        S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.0

  33. EHC2        S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.0

  34. HDEF        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1b.0

  35. PWRB        S3    *enabled   

  36. SLPB        S3    *enabled   

  37. LID0        S3    *enabled
```

```
# dmesg|grep -i acpi

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ca4b9000 - 00000000ca4fc000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cad68000 - 00000000cafe8000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cafe8000 - 00000000cb000000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0450 00024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000cafe9078 0006C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000caff1408 000F4 (v04 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000cafe9170 08298 (v02 ALASKA    A M I 00000014 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000cafdff80 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000caff1500 00072 (v03 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000caff1578 0003C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff15b8 00EA5 (v01 TrmRef PtidDevc 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000caff2460 00038 (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI. 00000004)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff2498 007C2 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff2c60 00996 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff35f8 00513 (v01  SgRef   SgTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000caff3b10 00A66 (v01 OptRef  OptTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 2 reached.  Processor 2/0x1 ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 2 reached.  Processor 3/0x3 ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.004318] ACPI: Core revision 20120111

[    0.380388] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at ca4b9000 (274432 bytes)

[    0.380462] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at cad68000 (2621440 bytes)

[    0.381112] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.399471] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.400025] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.400091] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.400156] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.401596] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.402954] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.416664] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.417085] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cad41718 0067C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.417594] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.417726] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0067C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.421879] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cad42a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.422413] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.422542] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.426758] ACPI: SSDT 00000000cad40d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.427262] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.427390] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.433345] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.433413] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.433659] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.443701] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.443944] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.444011] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.444508] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.455675] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.455785] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.455812] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    0.455842] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

[    0.455868] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

[    0.455899] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0._PRT]

[    0.455928] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG1._PRT]

[    0.456107]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.456435]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC control (0x1d) granted

[    0.460505] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.460962] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.461416] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.461883] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.462336] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.462882] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.463425] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.463881] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.465696] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.475491] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.475570] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.475953] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.476087] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.476134] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.476172] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.476264] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.476919] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.476978] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.477123] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.477272] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.477323] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.477373] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.477429] pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs ETD0403 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.479288] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.479677] system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.479690] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    0.479755] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.514911] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

[    0.515165] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.515401] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.536142] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.536376] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.536803] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.540893] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (-273 C)

[    0.554579] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT] (battery present)

[    1.338349] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[    1.338493] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

[    1.347380] acpi device:49: registered as cooling_device2

[    1.347498] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.453240] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f040-0x000000000000f05f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120111/utaddress-251)

[    1.454102] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    5.308177] ACPI Error: [^^^PEG0.PEGP.DGON] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psargs-359)

[    5.308184] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__.ADJP] (Node ffff880226065988), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[    5.308191] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__._Q1C] (Node ffff8802260655c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[    5.810031] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    5.810035] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   44.715458] ACPI Error: [^^^PEG0.PEGP.DGON] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psargs-359)

[   44.715465] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__.ADJP] (Node ffff880226065988), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[   44.715470] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__._Q1C] (Node ffff8802260655c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[   53.809022] ACPI Error: [^^^PEG0.PEGP.DGON] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psargs-359)

[   53.809041] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__.ADJP] (Node ffff880226065988), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)

[   53.809061] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__._Q1C] (Node ffff8802260655c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120111/psparse-536)
```

```
# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f70fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e0000000-00000000f1ffffff

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

        Memory at f7400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at f7b0a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f7b08000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 51

        Memory at f7b00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: f7a00000-f7afffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: f7900000-f79fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: f7800000-f78fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f2100000-00000000f21fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at f7b07000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 47

        I/O ports at f0b0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at f0a0 [size=4]

        I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

        I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

        I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

        Memory at f7b06000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

        Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

        Memory at f7b05000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de9 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f7000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

04:00.0 USB controller: Texas Instruments Device 8241 (rev 02) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2703

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at f7a00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Memory at f7a10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [c0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [150] Device Serial Number 08-00-28-00-00-20-00-00

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 (rev 34)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 BGN

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 53

        Memory at f7900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number dc-a9-71-ff-ff-9c-ff-ae

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

06:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at f7800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

06:00.2 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)

        Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device 2512

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 52

        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

        Memory at f2104000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at f2100000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

        Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 0d-00-00-00-68-f5-90-00

        Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

Last edited by Xywa on Fri Sep 14, 2012 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

A co pokazuje polecenie 

```
sensors
```

 z programu sys-apps/lm_sensors?

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> A co pokazuje polecenie 
> 
> ```
> sensors
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # sensors
> 
> acpitz-virtual-0
> 
> Adapter: Virtual device
> ...

 

ale podczas instalacji mialem takie cos:

 *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.3.1:
> 
>  *   sensors-detect requires CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV to be enabled.
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> ...

 

----------

## Jacekalex

Konfigurowałeś lm_sensors?

Bo u mnie wynik wygląda tak:

```
sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +35.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:       +36.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

it8718-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:          +1.15 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in1:          +1.81 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in2:          +3.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

+5V:          +2.99 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in4:          +0.22 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

in5:          +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)  ALARM

in6:          +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)  ALARM

in7:          +3.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

Vbat:         +3.15 V  

fan1:        1328 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

fan2:         690 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

fan3:        1222 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

temp1:        +35.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp2:        +27.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +80.0°C)  sensor = thermal diode

temp3:         -2.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

cpu0_vid:    +1.350 V

intrusion0:  OK

```

Wiec albo w jaju nie masz jakichś modułów odpowiedzialnych za sensory, albo trzeba najpierw wykonać magiczne polecenie z roota:

```
/usr/sbin/sensors-detect
```

<EDYTA>

 *Quote:*   

>  * sensors-detect requires CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV to be enabled. 

 

To też jest wskazówka.

</EDYTA>

Względnie pokombinować z innym jajem - które ma komplet sensorów w modułach.

Masz możliwość sprawdzić, jak to wygląda ma jakimś dystrybucyjnym jaju (Debian, Fedora, Ubuntu, jakieś LiveCD, coś podobnego)?

I nie trzeba było (u mnie) dodawać demona lm_sensors do startu, tylko wbudować moduły sensorów na stałe w jajo.

Od tego czasu działa bez najmniejszego problemu.

Edyta:

Do procków Intela typu Core* (chyba wszystkich, włącznie z i5/i7) jest moduł coretemp.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Thu Sep 13, 2012 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Na wszystkie problemy z acpi pod linuksem proponuje wystartowac kernel z parameterem acpi_osi=Linux i wtedy sprawdzic. W magiczny sposob po tym zaczyna dzialac wiele rzeczy, od hotkeyow, poprzez kontrole jasnosci matrycy a na zarzadzaniu energia konczac. (Nie jest to zasada, zalezy od vendora).

I tak jak Jacekalex napisal, coretemp, od procesorow Core w gore wspiera procesory (z pominieciem atomow). Jako templerature procesora mozesz brac srednia arytmetyczna.

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Konfigurowałeś lm_sensors?

 

U mnie wygląda to tak (na razie):

```
# sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:       -273.2°C  (crit = +149.8°C)
```

I ja zauważyłem nie mam włączonego ani CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV ani coretemp, właśnie przebudowuje kernela. Czy powinieniem także dodać flage USE - lm_sensors ?

Zgodnie z tym:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Lm_sensors

----------

## Xywa

Po powy«szych poprawkach zaskoczyło - wielkie dzięki - SOLVED!

```
# sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:       -273.2°C  (crit = +149.8°C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +64.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 0:         +64.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:         +63.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

```

----------

## Xywa

Jedno co mnie dziwi to logi z dmesg:

```
[    0.558480] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (-273 C)
```

oraz 

```
[    4.087896] ACPI Error: [^^^PEG0.PEGP.DGON] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)

[    4.088926] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__.ADJP] (Node ffff880226065988), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)

[    4.089979] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC__._Q1C] (Node ffff8802260655c8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psparse-536)
```

Czy to normalne?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nope, pewnie DSDT table do poprawy, sprawdzles z acpi_osi=Linux?

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> sprawdzles z acpi_osi=Linux?

 

Szczerze mówiąc, nie. Nie wiem jak się za to zabrać.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zedytuj config bootloadera, jak podajesz np. root=/dev/sda1 to dopisz tam tez acpi_osi=Linux. U mnie wyglada to tak:

```
LABEL kernel1_bzImage-3.5.3-frontier

   MENU LABEL Gentoo Linux bzImage-3.5.3-frontier

   LINUX /bzImage-3.5.3-frontier

   INITRD /initramfs.cpio.gz

   APPEND rootfstype=ext4 luks enc_root=/dev/sda2 lvm root=/dev/mapper/vg-rootfs swsusp resume=/dev/mapper/vg-swap acpi_osi=Linux
```

----------

## Jacekalex

W dalszym ciągu nie masz włączonych sensorów płyty głownej.

Zapuść z roota 

```
sensors-detect
```

żeby pokazał inne moduły - wykryje je automatycznie po serii testów.

Ty masz tylko stukać Enter.

A potem w jaju zaznaczyć moduły, które pokaże sensors-detect.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> W dalszym ciągu nie masz włączonych sensorów płyty głownej.
> 
> Zapuść z roota 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Zrobiłem to od razu po tym poście jak mi o tym napisaliście. Zaskoczyło i ldatego dałem SOLVED.

Dla pewności zrobiłem to jeszcze raz przed chwilą (listing poniżej). Czy powinienem coś jeszcze zrobić?

```
# sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 5984 (2011-07-10 21:22:53 +0200)

# System: CLEVO CO. W2xxHSQ (laptop)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): YES 

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): YES

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0x8518

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.                                                                               

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually                                                                                 

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any                                                                                

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): YES

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): YES

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel Cougar Point (PCH)

Module i2c-i801 loaded successfully.

Next adapter: i915 gmbus ssc (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Next adapter: i915 gmbus vga (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Next adapter: i915 gmbus panel (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 No

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                Yes

    (confidence 8, not a hardware monitoring chip)

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpc (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpb (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Next adapter: i915 gmbus dpd (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Next adapter: DPDDC-C (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0 (i2c-7)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Adapter cannot be probed, skipping.

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0 (i2c-8)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Adapter cannot be probed, skipping.

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0 (i2c-9)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): YES

Adapter cannot be probed, skipping.

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `coretemp':

  * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): yes

Done.

You should now start the lm_sensors service to load the required

kernel modules.

Unloading i2c-i801... failed

```

----------

## Jacekalex

W dalszym ciągu nie pokazał się żaden sensor płyty głównej, który pokazuje prędkość wiatraków i temperaturę.

Jak masz tam kawałek miejsca, na dysku, to najwyżej wrzuć na chwilę Debiana testing, albo Fedorę, i na nim spróbuj sprawdzić sensory, na dystrybucyjnym jaju.

Względnie możesz spróbować jakiejś LiveCD/LiveDVD - Gentoo, Ubuntu czy inne.

Ja mam sensory sprawdzone dawno temu na Ubuntu, i teraz po prostu siedzą w konfigu kernela.

Względnie dokumentacja albo na necie poszukaj informacji o swoim modelu w kontekście Linuxa i sensorów.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

